# Erden vor mainboard-Einbau??



## xxueller (21. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
Möchte meine pc Teile zusammenfügen und stehe momentan am mainboard. 
Es heißt überall man soll sich oder das Mainbord (?) vor dem Einbau der CPU erden. 
Was muss ich denn da genau machen? Also erde ich jetzt mich oder das mainboard und am besten dann wie?

Danke schonmal für Tipps !!

Xxueller


----------



## Manu98 (21. September 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine unlackierte stelle an der Heizung zu berühren.
Oder an der Steckdose aber das nur wenn man wirklich weiß was man tut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2013)

Einfach die Bügel einer Steckdose berühren ( Schutzleiter )


----------



## Rasha (21. September 2013)

Hausschuhe ausziehen


----------



## Ratskrone (21. September 2013)

Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht bei Hardware


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2013)

Ratskrone  schrieb:


> Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht bei Hardware



Schaden kann es aber auch nicht


----------



## Stueppi (21. September 2013)

Beim Erden kann man nicht viel falsch machen, wenn du absolut sicher gehen willst weil du zu viel Angst hast was kaputt zu machen (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist wenn du geerdet bist) dann nimm ein sehr langes stück Draht, bin es dir ums Handgelenk und das andere Ende an den Bügel von einer Steckdose. Verdeck dann aber die Kontakte.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Ich selber mache es immer an der Heizung.


----------



## Razer09573 (21. September 2013)

Wenn man eine Heizung berührt ob lackiert oder blank oder voller Rost. Wirst du entladen.


----------



## Westcoast (22. September 2013)

am besten die heizung anfassen und beim einbau vom board die abstandshalter nicht vergessen. sonst haben wir schnell eine kurzen.


----------



## copland (22. September 2013)

Nur nützt die ganze Entladerein nix wenn derjenige dann mit Strümpfen erst nen paar Meter zur Heizung latscht um dann wieder schlürfend zurück wandert!

Nein, du gehst runter auf die Wiese, legst das Board auf die Antistatikunterlage, fässt das Borad an einen Masseanschluss an und die andere Hand an einem Baum. Dann nimmste das Board an der Tüte und gehts wieder hoch in deine Wohnung. Ziehst dir Gummihandschuhe an und baust es ein. Und alles wird gut.



Westcoast schrieb:


> sonst haben wir schnell eine kurzen.


Da wird sich seine Frau aber nicht drüber freuen, oh Gott.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. September 2013)

Oder du ziehst einfach die Socken aus, fasst kurz die Heizung an und gut ist ^^ Ich hab das bisher immer so gemacht und die knapp 50 PCs, die ich bisher zusammengebaut habe, sind alle gelaufen.

Pass einfach auf, dass du keine statisch aufladende Kleidung trägst. Baumwollkleidung wäre z.B. ideal.


----------



## Westcoast (22. September 2013)

kurzen=Kurzschluss

copland

wir sind im falschen bereich gelandet.


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Nein, du gehst runter auf die Wiese, legst das Board auf die Antistatikunterlage, fässt das Borad an einen Masseanschluss an und die andere Hand an einem Baum. Dann nimmste das Board an der Tüte und gehts wieder hoch in deine Wohnung. Ziehst dir Gummihandschuhe an und baust es ein. Und alles wird gut.



Nicht vergessen noch den Aluhut aufzusetzen


----------



## ASD_588 (22. September 2013)

> Wenn man eine Heizung berührt ob lackiert oder blank oder voller Rost. Wirst du entladen.


teilweiße werden aber auch kuststofrohre verwendet vor allem in neubauten.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. September 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> teilweiße werden aber auch kuststofrohre verwendet


 
Dann geh ins Bad und fass den Wasserhahn an ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. September 2013)

Also ich halte das ganze für Blödsinn. 
Ich Erde mich nicht bevor ich ein Mainboard, Grafikkarte etc anfasse. 
Es kann natürlich sein das Hardware durch durch elektrische Überspannung, 
oder Körperliche Aufladung kaputt geht, aber dann wird es eines von 1000000 Mainboard´s oder Grafikkarten etc. der Fall sein.
Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, müssten jeden Tag Tonnen weiße RMA von Hersteller zurückgenommen wenn werden,
wenn Hardware durch Elektrischen Schlag kaputt gegangen wäre werden, was ich nicht glaube.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist denke ich sehr sehr sehr gering, das durch Körperliche Aufladung ein Hardware stirbt.
Und das genau die Hardware kaputt geht, die ich in den Händen halte ist für mich unwahrscheinlich.
Da ich immer ein paar Grundlegende Dinge beachte beim Hardware einbauen. 
Ich arbeite nicht auf Teppich sondern auf Holz, Stein oder PVC Böden. 
Ich fasse niemals RAM oder Grafikkarten an den Slotkontakten an.
Diese Regel haben dazu geführt das bei mir noch keine Hardware an Körperspannung gestorben ist.
Für alles die die gerne mit Gummihandschuhen oder Erdungsband rumlaufen, 
macht es weiter so, ihr habe euren Glauben ich meinen. 
Darum wird dieser Mythos nie ausstreben und von Hersteller sogar noch gefördert.
Und so am Rande, man glaubt ja gar nicht was die Hardware alles so aushält. 
Da gibt es weitaus schlimmeres was zum tote einer Hardware führen könnte und sie stirbt selbst dann nicht !


----------



## Teutonnen (22. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein das Hardware durch durch elektrische Überspannung,
> oder Körperliche Aufladung kaputt geht
> [...]
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist denke ich sehr sehr sehr gering, das durch Körperliche Aufladung ein Hardware stirbt.
> ...




 Da sind wir uns sogar einig!  


Dass Peter Lustig nicht unbedingt in Nylonpantoffeln auf einem Plüschteppich herumkriechend Hardware anfassen sollte, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein (und wenn nicht, dann ist der Tod auch verdient ).


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2013)

Ich habe mich noch nie entladen und fasse jeden Tag jede Menge Hardware an. Mir ist auch so noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen. Halte ich für vollkommen übertrieben.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

^^dito 

Ich wechsel täglich/stündlich die Hardware auf meinen Benchtables und wenn ich mich entladen will fass ich mein Laufwerk an das neben meinen table liegt und gut ist (ja das ist mit dem sys verbunden )


----------



## xeno75 (23. September 2013)

Netzteil einbauen, stromstecker einstöpseln, netzteil berühren, dann sollte sich die spannung entladen.


----------



## Deep Thought (24. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Also ich halte das ganze für Blödsinn.
> Ich Erde mich nicht bevor ich ein Mainboard, Grafikkarte etc anfasse.
> Es kann natürlich sein das Hardware durch durch elektrische Überspannung,
> oder Körperliche Aufladung kaputt geht, aber dann wird es eines von 1000000 Mainboard´s oder Grafikkarten etc. der Fall sein.
> ...



Elektrostatische Entladungen führen oft zu einer Vorschädigung der Halbleiter. Der evtl. Tod tritt erst später ein. Dann ist es freilich schwierig, einen Zusammenhang nach zu weisen.

Es schadet keinesfalls, sich vorher zu entladen, auch wenn meist nichts passiert. Ich nehme dafür gerne den Schutzleiter einer Steckdose.

Aus Wikipedia: Elektrostatische Entladung
"Elektrostatische Entladungen können in mikroelektronischen Bauteilen Schäden anrichten, denn im Verhältnis zur Masse verhält sich die Energie einer statischen Entladung in einen Halbleiter wie die Energie eines Blitzschlags in einen Baum. Verglichen mit einem Blitz in der Natur hat eine elektrostatische Entladung eine sehr viel kleinere Ladungsmenge und somit eine viel kleinere gespeicherte elektrische Energie. Es muss aber die elektrische Leistung, die während der Entladung wirkt, betrachtet werden. Da die Entladedauer im sehr geringen Zeitbereich von ps bis ns liegen kann und der Schadensbereich oder Einschlagsbereich der Entladung häufig im Bereich um die 5 µm bis 10 µm liegt, tritt trotz der verhältnismäßig geringen elektrischen Energie eine sehr hohe elektrische Leistung und eine sehr hohe Leistungsdichte (Leistung pro Fläche) im Bauelement auf.

*Insbesondere bei Integrierten Schaltkreisen auf Halbleiterbasis ist ESD eine der häufigsten Ausfallursachen.[...] Es kommt durch innere Spannungüberschläge oder Spannungsdurchschläge zu Zerstörungen oder einer Vorschädigung, was zum sofortigen oder späteren Ausfall führt.*"


----------

